# [SOLVED] Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)



## zach_shaffer

what does this message mean 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005) and how can i fix it plz let me know i tried a lot of things and i cant seem to fix the problem


----------



## koala

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post the FULL blue screen error message, not just the numbers. It should list a file name as well.

When do you get this problem?

Does the computer crash when running a program or are you trying to install something?

Are all your drivers up to date? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?

What have you tried so far?

Please give as much detail as possible so we're not working blindfolded.


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP:0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

A problem has been detected and and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this screen appears again follow these steps
check to be sure you have adequate disk space. if a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufacture for drive updates. try changing video adapters.
check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. if you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced start up options and then select safe mode.
Technical information:
***Stop: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005,0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xf96478e8) <--((its something like that.)) 
Beginning dump of physical memory.
physical memory dump complete.
contact your system admin or technical support group for further assistance.

there is the FULL message i have tried all the steps already it doesn't crash when i am running a program it comes up with this message when i plug something into the USB port. i know it has something to do with hardware or RAM but i cant figure out what the problem is. like if i plug a thumb drive in it comes up with this error message. all the drivers are up to date and there are no red or yellow flags in device manager. i have updated everything in device manager. i tried to disable the USB controller and enable them but that didn't work neither. i even switched the RAM around and took them out and cleaned the expansion slots and everything.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

hi here is what i found on this stop error 

0x0000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
A system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch. There are numerous individual causes for this problem, including hardware incompatibility, a faulty device driver or system service, or some software issues. Check Event Viewer (EventVwr.msc) for additional information.
“0x0000007E, 0xC0000005, 0xFC5CCAF3, 0xFC90F8C0, 0xFC90F5C0” Error Message at Startup {KB 321637} Win XP 
0x0000007e Error When Registering OLEMSG32.DLL or CDO.DLL Files {KB 238265} Win NT, Win 2000 
0x7E Error Occurs in Kbdclass.sys When You Try to Shut Down Win XP {KB 313050} Win XP Professional 
Error message in Win XP Service Pack 2: “Stop 0x7E” {KB 900485} Win XP SP2 (Timing issue — patch available) 
Stop error 0x7E in PCI.SYS {KB 839641} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003 
Stop Error 0x7E in USBHUB.SYS {KB 327863} Win 2000, Win XP, Server 2003 (If USB bandwidth consumption exceeds 100%) 
“STOP 0x0000007E” Error Message After You Upgrade to Windows XP {KB 330182} Win XP 
“Stop 0x0000007E” error message when installing Win XP Disk Image from a Remote Installation Services Server {KB 818966} Win XP 
“Stop 0x0000007E” error message after you upgrade to Win XP Service Pack 2 on a non-Intel-processor computer {KB 888372} Win XP SP2 
After installing Win XP SP2 or Win XP Tablet PC Edition 2005, your computer restarts continuously {KB 873161} Win XP SP2, Win XP Tablet 2005 (UMAX scanner issue) 
Problems after you resume Windows Vista from sleep or hibernation {KB 929734} Vista (various device hangs etc. — hotfix available — see also KB 925528) 
Occasional Error Message on Portable Vista-based Computer That Wakes From Sleep to Perform Network-related Tasks: STOP 0x0000007E {KB 930311} Vista (hotfix available) 
0x1000007E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
Essentially the same error as 0x7E above.
Problems after you resume Windows Vista from sleep or hibernation {KB 929734} Vista (various device hangs etc. — hotfix available — see also


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

Is there anything that i can do to fix this problem? what should i do? i tried just about everything i could but i cant seem to fix it. what is the best thing i should do? is there anything on the internet that i can download to help with this problem? i checked Event Viewer i had a lot of errors on there from this problem i tried to contact Microsoft and they said There is no additional information about this issue in the Error. so plz help.. thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

Hi - 

*0x7e* = system thread threw an exception - which is the 1st parm in your prior post - *0xc0000005* - a memory access violation.

Of course, hardware may be the cause. However, 0x7e/ 0xc...5 can be tied to software and it may be that a bad driver is causing the BSODs.

The mini kernel dumps should provide some clues. I'll also need system info. Very easy to gather this -- 

Download SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet and SAVE to your My Documents folder.

Download the zip file below and extract the batch file to your desktop. 2x-click on desktop batch file icon and let it run. It will gather mini dumps and system information. You will see the black cmd screen appear with status info. It may take 3 - 5 minutes to finish. Your only interaction with it should be to "Accept" AutoRuns if/when asked to do so. 

Upon completion, go to your documents folder and zip up the newly created folder named TSF_XP_SUPPORT. Attach it to your next post.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...cted-shutdown-bsod_xp_v1.2_jcgriff2_prod_.zip

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgrifff2

.


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

there you go


----------



## bruiser

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

See if this will help. Go to www.resplendence.com and d/l whocrashed. It mighty ID the culprit. It's free.


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

I'm using WhoCrashed and i ran a check for drivers which have been crashing the computer. and this is what i get.. On Tue 4/21/2009 4:39:36 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: usbport.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xC000001D, 0xF96438E5, 0xF96437EC, 0xF96434E8)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Likely the culprit is another driver on your system which cannot be identified. 



On Tue 4/14/2009 2:44:57 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: usbport.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xC0000005, 0xF96478E8, 0xF96477EC, 0xF96474E8)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Likely the culprit is another driver on your system which cannot be identified. 



On Mon 4/13/2009 3:58:23 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: usbport.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xC0000005, 0xF96478E8, 0xF96477EC, 0xF96474E8)
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Likely the culprit is another driver on your system which cannot be identified...And so on.....how do i fix this problem?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

Hi - 

Unfortunately, the batch script ran for only 1/2 of a second. It should be allowed to run its course per the instructions provided. I only received the 23 dump files and a driverquery report. The other files and reports that I needed were not included.

The bugchecks - 17 = *0x7e*; 6 = *0x50*, all naming the Microsoft USB driver *usbport.sys*. But it is not the cause.

*0x50* = invalid system memory referenced
*0x7e* = system thread threw an exception

The exceptions - 
5 = *0xc000001d* = ERROR_WRITE_FAULT - system error code = 29 (0x1d) = The system cannot write to the specified device.
12 = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

22 of the 23 BSODs, both *0x7e* and *0x50* failed on the same program instruction line -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[SIZE=3] USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 [/SIZE]
[/font]

So what is plugged into your USB(s)??

The best that I can do at this time without the requested information is to list the drivers from the loaded driver listing that I believe to be among the problem -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
UdfReadr_xp.SYS Tue Feb 24 12:44:12 2004 (403B8D6C)
DVDVRRdr_xp.SYS Tue Feb 24 12:44:29 2004 (403B8D7D)
P16X.sys     Fri Aug 30 04:29:00 2002 (3D6F2CCC)
e100b325.sys Tue Mar 04 14:56:25 2003 (3E6504E9)
nv4_mini.sys Fri Mar 14 19:35:33 2003 (3E726745)
nv4_disp.dll Fri Mar 14 19:38:50 2003 (3E72680A)
BCMSM.sys    Wed Aug 27 23:05:02 2003 (3F4D715E)
pfc.sys      Fri Sep 19 19:45:46 2003 (3F6B952A)
cdudf_xp.SYS Tue Feb 24 12:43:24 2004 (403B8D3C)
pwd_2k.SYS   Tue Feb 24 12:50:21 2004 (403B8EDD)
mmc_2K.SYS   Tue Feb 24 12:50:32 2004 (403B8EE8)
wpdusb.sys   Wed Aug 11 01:05:48 2004 (4119A92C)
avg7rsw.sys  Tue Jul 26 08:10:51 2005 (42E6284B)
Cdralw2k.SYS Wed Aug 10 14:28:04 2005 (42FA4734)
Cdr4_xp.SYS  Wed Aug 10 14:28:07 2005 (42FA4737)
avgtdi.sys   Thu Aug 25 05:59:58 2005 (430D969E)
avg7rsxp.sys Tue Jan 30 10:08:42 2007 (45BF5F7A)
PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
avg7core.sys Wed Oct 10 12:23:39 2007 (470CFC8B)
avgclean.sys Mon Dec 03 07:09:01 2007 (4753F1DD)

[/font]

In them, I see you are running AVG 7; AVG 8 has been out for a while now. Your NVIDIA video drivers are from 2004 - I believe these are the most likely cause of the *0x50* BSODs, or at least contributed to them. The others - I suggest that you Google them to find out what they belong to and see if updates are available.

AVG 8 - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition
NVIDIA - http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

I would have you run the driver verifier, but can guarantee that it would cause immediate BSODs, flagging many of the drivers listed above.

A BSOD bugcheck summary is below; full dump logs are attached.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*BSOD Bugcheck Summary*


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234
Debug session time: Tue Apr 21 12:38:29.725 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 12:13:33.636
BugCheck 1000007E, {c000001d, f96438e5, f96437ec, f96434e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 22:31:05.406 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:33:47.004
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f96478e8, f96477ec, f96474e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sun Apr 12 23:54:25.687 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:00.187
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f96478e8, f96477ec, f96474e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sun Apr 12 23:22:41.430 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:30:30.376
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f96438e7, f96437ec, f96434e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Fri Mar 27 15:32:40.390 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:59.998
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f96478e8, f96477e8, f96474e4}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Fri Mar 27 15:19:28.203 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:54.796
BugCheck 1000007E, {c000001d, f963f8e5, f963f7ec, f963f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sun Mar  8 01:47:50.686 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:32:08.687
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f963f8e8, f963f7ec, f963f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Mar  4 19:54:39.921 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 0:10:48.529
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f964b879, f964b7ec, f964b4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Thu Feb 26 19:56:13.000 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:59:44.598
BugCheck 10000050, {ce7ce3b2, 0, f964786d, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Thu Feb 26 09:51:54.234 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:43:34.838
BugCheck 1000007E, {c000001d, f964f876, f964f7ec, f964f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Thu Feb  5 10:48:38.078 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:40:44.678
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f963f8e8, f963f7ec, f963f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Mon Feb  2 23:52:03.062 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:07:38.663
BugCheck 10000050, {d9f8a1a8, 0, f96bfd19, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_FlushClosedEndpointList+105 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sun Feb  1 23:38:00.640 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:47:02.234
BugCheck 10000050, {ffff2efe, 1, f9647879, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 21 16:40:06.062 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.656
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f964f8e8, f964f7e8, f964f4e4}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 14 17:41:25.187 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:47.781
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f964f8e8, f964f7ec, f964f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 14 17:05:44.531 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:50.125
BugCheck 10000050, {90fcc929, 1, f963f8e5, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 14 16:32:09.062 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:37.665
BugCheck 10000050, {d9606900, 1, f964b8e5, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 14 16:01:15.453 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:46:01.058
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f963f8e8, f963f7ec, f963f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Wed Jan 14 07:44:49.687 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:33:54.296
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f96438e5, f96437ec, f96434e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Jan 10 18:30:45.906 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:46.500
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, f964f8e8, f964f7ec, f964f4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Jan 10 18:20:28.406 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:14.000
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, fc9038fc, fc9037e8, fc9034e4}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Jan 10 17:56:26.828 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:29.425
BugCheck 1000007E, {c000001d, f964b8e5, f964b7ec, f964b4e8}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236
Debug session time: Sat Jan 10 17:15:29.546 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:58.152
BugCheck 10000050, {b01029b1, 1, f964b8e5, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_InitializeDevice+131 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
[/font]


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

YAY me! i fixed it.. thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## bruiser

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

What turned out to be the problem?


----------



## zach_shaffer

*Re: Blue Screen STOP: 0x0000007e (0xf96477ec,oxf96474e8,0xc0000005)*

i used some kind of sofware to update my drivers..but that program really didnt work so i downloaded driverMAX..it was free so that was great..so my drivers needed updated..that was the problem..but its crazy how it was the simples thing.lol..but thanks for all your help everyone of u guys that help..thanks


----------



## jcgriff2

Thanks for posting back w/ the solution.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## maxc1234

hi 

im having this exact same problem with this stop code 
0x0000007e (0xc0000005,0x82490932, 0xa6053764

I'd gladly follow all the advice on here but the BSOD comes up a few seconds after booting so I cant even log on. 

also another annoying thing is that the keyboard wont work on the start up screen for me to start in safe mode to completely recover windows. (the keyboard works fine after the boot screen!) 

id really appreciate any light you can shed on this 
many thanks


----------



## joeten

maxc1234 please start a thread of your own in the Bsod forum where someone will try to assist you


----------

